# Fingernägel lackieren



## Maldoror (26. Februar 2004)

Kann mir jemand erklären wie wie man unlackierte Fingernägel in Photoshop lackieren kann?
Damit meine ich nicht das einfache einfärben, da so kein Lackcharakter zustande kommt. Der Look müßte wirklich überzeugend sein, so das die Manipulation auch im Close up nicht auffällt! Danke!


----------



## Julien (26. Februar 2004)

Hi

Ich würde mal ein bisschen mit den Bild-Einstellungen und Filtern rumexperimentiren.. probieren geht über studieren


----------



## extracuriosity (26. Februar 2004)

Poste mal ein ein Bild zum Ausprobieren.


----------



## Maldoror (26. Februar 2004)

Testdatei


----------



## da_Dj (26. Februar 2004)

Was spricht dagegen in einer Ebene darüber mit Farbe deine Wahl zu malen, Ebenmodus auf Farbe [o.ä.] und dann noch ein bissel tüfteln bis die Farbe passt. Dazu kommt natürlich noch, was es für ein Lack sein soll, kenn mich da jezt nicht ganz so aus, aber soll er z.B. "glatt" oder mehr "Kristallähnlich" sein usw. ?


----------



## Maldoror (26. Februar 2004)

Mit drübermalen ist es nicht getan, die normalen (vorhandenen) Reflexe kann man nicht aufnehmen, weil Hochglanzoberflächen (so sollte es wirken - am besten rot) anders wirken, Wenn man fotorealistisch malen könnte wäre das Problem natürlich gelößt - ist mir aber nicht möglich. Mit Markieren und Farbton/Sättigung kommt man auch nicht zum Ziel.


----------



## Leola13 (26. Februar 2004)

Hai,

wie ist es damit :

Vielleicht umständlich, aber vielleicht auch das was du suchst.

Nagel Ausschneiden, duplizieren, einmal lackieren (Fläche füllen), einmal mit einer Maske den Reflex isolieren und die Deckkraft verringern.

Ciao Stefan


Edit : Oder einfach ein bißchen Grau brushen


----------



## Maldoror (27. Februar 2004)

Cool! Machste die beiden anderen auch noch? ;-)

Sieht schon viel besser als meine Ergebnisse aus!

Danke!


----------



## Julien (27. Februar 2004)

Warum sollter er sie dir machen? Lies doch bitte die Regelen des Forums....
Und ich persönlich finde das wenn mann schon Tipps und Ratschläge bekommt es auch selber machen kann....  
Gruss Jul



[Edit]: Kannst du vielleicht deine Arbeitsschritte ein bisschen ausführlicher erklären?


----------



## Maldoror (27. Februar 2004)

Entspann dich!
Es war ein Witz (Der Smily sollte es verdeutlichen!)

Auf der anderen Seite - die anderen Finger liegen in der Unschärfe und haben andere Winklungen, was eventuell ein modifiziertes Vorgehen erfordert!


----------



## TheMinstrel (28. Februar 2004)

Hi
Hier noch ein Lösungsweg.
-Fingernagel auswählen
-Verlaufstool
-hellrot und dunkelrot
-dann noch mit burn und doge ein bisschen rumspielen und schon ist es fertig.
Also insgesamt schneller als ich diesen Thread hier geschrieben hab 
Grüße TheMistrel


----------

